
The Uses of Orphans - acsillag
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/the-uses-of-orphans/
======
teddyh
Note: this article is about the uses of actual orphans as subjects in
fictional literature.

I thought that this would be about typographical orphans
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widows_and_orphans](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widows_and_orphans))
or possibly orphan works
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orphan_works](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orphan_works)),
but no such luck.

------
mangeletti
What on Earth is happening in the hand picture at the top?

